# Hedley Harding - Aurania - World War II



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

Hello, again:
I am trying to help a lady whose grand dad, Hedley Harding, Served on the Aurania during WW II. She notes, "...I'm pretty sure he was a steward/chef"

Additional information, "...Ariguani was another ship he was on."

Some questions for this quest:
1. Have any members heard of this gentleman?
2. Is there a searchable record of crew lists for this time period?

TIA,
Eric Russell
http://members.shaw.ca/lesrussell/welcome.html


----------

